# Great Dog Toys Photos



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks Tom King for the recommendation!

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=6704

Benji and Lizzie LOVE the Skunk and the Fox. They also like which ever one the other has at the moment, but they both seem to have a soft spot for the Skunk.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Oliver is happy because he has the raccoon but Comet has and is guarding the skunk. :biggrin1:
Thanks Tom.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Tucker is such a happy Hav! He's played with the checker-board bear, dragging it around the house and squeaking/rattling it, alternating with dragging the raccoon around. Now he's tired and taking a nap while resting on his hoard and keeping them secure (from the cat?)

It sure makes life a lot more fun and fuzzy to share it with a Hav!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Sheri, I think they are protective of their favorite new toy. The skunk and the fox were dragged everywhere Benji and Lizzie went the first day. The skunk even slept in our bed the first night. :biggrin1:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Scooter has pulled the squirrels out of the little tree trunk a million times! He loves it! He also got a puppy iPod, has to be like the rest of the family, and a new deer antler. Now he's crashed on the couch with me on my new snuggly blanket.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

What cute pix Poornima and Sally!! Those toys look like winners to me. I'll have to order some!


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

Sophie LOVES the skunk! I thought she would take more interest in the squirrels-in-the-log toy...but not yet.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Perugina said:


> Sophie LOVES the skunk! I thought she would take more interest in the squirrels-in-the-log toy...but not yet.


This is yucky but we put the squirrels in dirty socks for a few hours before we gave the toy to Scooter, it said to do that! When I put the squirrels into the tree I also put a jerky treat in there to really get him going on it. He LOVES it! We tuck all sorts of stuff in there now, whatever small toys are handy go into it and he goes crazy shaking it and pulling them all out.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

The little Racoon was Todd's first toy when he came home at 9 weeks.  He carried it with him everywhere and would even sleep with it! As he got larger he seemed to lose interest in it and so I got him the large size Skunk...now that is his very favorite toy. They are the best toys and hold up SO well. The little racoon is still in one piece and Todd plays with both of them every day.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Eva, very cute pictures. Todd is so adorable. I love your signature picture. He looks so peaceful.


----------



## Trish (Jan 15, 2008)

My three dogs LOVE the Skinneez animals..I bought the 4 pack from amazon.com and they were so excited to play with them...I use them to give them some indoor exercise chasing them and bring them back to me to get the next one. My Ricky will chew it apart even without stuffing..likes the squeeker!! What amazes me is the will bring it back so they can can chase the next one I throw..all three will grab it and bring it back to me!! They do not do that with any other toy..they keep IT!! It is the best TOY and motivator ever to MOVE MOVE MOVE!!! Thanks for the recommendation..Trish


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Oliver and Comet love the raccoon the best. The skunk stays in the toy box :biggrin1:


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

No matter how many toys or bones or anything and regardless of how many dogs, there will be one that everyone wants. I think it's more the principle than any actual differences in desirability.

When we had just our first two dogs, Twinkle and Trip, we would give them each a bone to chew. Of course there would be one that was the best and both wanted it. Once Trip had the favorite and Twinkle went to the door and started barking like there was someone coming. Trip ran to the door to bark too. Twinkle ran back to get the bone. Trip had a humiliated look on his face as Twinkle was smiling chewing the bone.

Trip ended up with the favorite bone some days later and Twinkle tried the same trick. Without getting up, Trip just looked at her to see if the alarm was real. She made the mistake of looking back at Trip and the ruse was up. The smile and humiliated looks were reversed and it never worked again.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Tom King said:


> No matter how many toys or bones or anything and regardless of how many dogs, there will be one that everyone wants. I think it's more the principle than any actual differences in desirability.
> 
> When we had just our first two dogs, Twinkle and Trip, we would give them each a bone to chew. Of course there would be one that was the best and both wanted it. *Once Trip had the favorite and Twinkle went to the door and started barking like there was someone coming. Trip ran to the door to bark too. Twinkle ran back to get the bone. Trip had a humiliated look on his face as Twinkle was smiling chewing the bone.*
> 
> ...


----------

